
Jump Point Search path finding – Faster than A* - ocknon
For a 2-week project I made a Jump Point Search algorithm for path finding in unity! It&#x27;s monumentally faster than A* which can allow for bigger maps or more constant pathing. It can also handle dynamic maps, but isn&#x27;t currently set up to do so.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ocknon&#x2F;JumpPointSearch
======
tmzt
clickable link:

[https://github.com/ocknon/JumpPointSearch](https://github.com/ocknon/JumpPointSearch)

~~~
ocknon
Woah, didn't realize it wasn't clickable. Thanks and sorry about that!

